# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 1 ديسمبر 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء الأول من ديسمبر 2020م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#أخيرا... العقرب في كشف المريخ الافريقى وإضافة عزام وكردمان.
#سوداكال للفيفا : مجلسنا مستقر ومنسجم... اللواء عامر : خطابات تجميد 5 أعضاء تنفي الانسجام والاستقرار.
#جماهير المريخ تحاصر الاتحاد في مسيرة عاصفة وتندد بفشل شداد.
#المريخ يتدرب ببرازفيل واخضاع اللاعبين لحمام سباحة.
#سوداكال يشكو استهداف الاتحاد لناديه للفيفا.
#رئيس بعثة المريخ من جانب الاتحاد يهاجم التحكيم بعنف.
#انطلاق العمل في أرضية استاد المريخ وبدء عمليات التسميد والري. 
#الأمل يتعادل مع هلال التبلدى ويغادر إلى زنزبار غدا.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... مين فرعنك؟.




#الاحمر الوهاج

#انضمام العقرب لكتيبة الاحمر الأفريقية.
#الاتحاد يؤكد للفيفا مجددا بطلان عمومية المريخ.. والجماهير تندد بشداد وتطالبه بالرحيل.
#فيفا يقترب من إعلان قراره النهائي بشأن أزمة المريخ.
#الاحمر الوهاج تنقل أدق تفاصيل رحلة الأهوال إلى برازافيل. 
#ابوعنجة : الهدف المبكر يربك حسابات الكنغولي.
#عادل امين : المريخ بمن حضر.
7 عناصر في المريخ تتدرب بالاكاديمية.
#الضو قدم الخير : تعرضنا للظلم في الكنغو ولكن..!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												المريخ يعلن وصول بطاقة اللاعب بكري المدينة 											


 

 


بحسب التعميم الصحفي لنادي المريخ اليوم”الأثنين”.
أعلن نادي المريخ عن وصول بطاقة النقل الدولية للاعب بكري عبد القادر اليوم”الأثنين”.



وقال المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” وصلت اليوم الإثنين بطاقة النقل الدولية لنجم الفريق بكري عبدالقادر.



وأوضح أنّه من المنتظر أنّ يتمّ إضافة اسم اللاعب إلى  الكشف الإفريقي ليتمكّن من المشاركة إفريقيًا مع الفريق في الدور المقبل من  دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وبكري المدينة الشهير بـ”العقرب”، كان قد عاد إلى كشف الفريق في التسجيلات الشتوية الماضية بعد تجربة احترافية مع ظفار العماني.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقارير || ماذا تعني عودة العقرب..

 "سبورتاق" لديه الاجابة 

"المدينة" اسم ارتبط بالخطورة تجاه مرمى الخصم منذ ظهوره في الدوري الممتاز لأول مرة.. اسم ارتبط بسرعة  التحول بالهجمة والكثير من المميزات، #سبورتاق يستعرض أسباب فرحة أسرة المريخ بعودته.

#سبورتاق || حسام حامد.

هداف دوري الأبطال

سبق لـ "بكري المدينة" تقديم مواسم مميزة رفقة "المريخ" برسم ابطال أفريقيا، ويعتبر آخر لاعب سوداني ينافس على جائزة الحذاء الذهبي للأندية الأفريقية البطلة؛ ما أهله للاحتراف خارج السودان، لاسيما بعد إيقافه من قبل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، بعدم مراعاة ما قدمه اللاعب للقمة والمنتخب على الحد السواء، جمهور المريخ يعرف جيداً امكانيات اللاعب الفنية، وكذلك دفاعات أي خصم.

تعويض "الغربال" ومنافسة "تيري"

خلال الفترة السابقة من موسم "المريخ" افتقد الأحمر خدمات المهاجم رقم (9) في ظل مشكلات "سيف تيري" المتكررة وتأثر مستوياته بالغياب الطويل عن الركض  خلف الكرة، قبل ان تعود تدريجيًا عقب العودة من توقف "كورونا"؛ إلاّ أن الضرورة تقول بأن كل خانة يجيب ان تتميز ببدلاء على نفس القدّر من المستوى، وعودة "المدينة" تعني مساعدة "تيري" أكثر من منافسته -قياساً- بضغط المباريات وتنوّع خيارات الخصم.

حيوّية خط الوسط

سرعة "المدينة" كانت تعني الكثير للفرنسي "غارزيتو" خلال موسم الأفضلية الحمراء (2015)، في ذلك الموسم أظهر "العقرب" براعة كبيرة وخطورة أكبر خلال مشاركته في وسط الميدان حيث تميّز بالقدرة على الصناعة والتسجيل وفتح اللعب على الأجناب، حيث ساهمت سرعته في التحول بالهجمة المرتدة في ابعاده عن رقابة الدفاع، الأمر الذي جعله يلعب بأريحية تامة تجاه مرمى الخصم، توجها بالمنافسة على لقب هداف ابطال أفريقيا.

خبرّة المواعيد الكبيرة

يتكئ "بكري المدينة" على خبرات جمّة فيما يتعلق بالمباريات ذات الثقل الفني، وحال تجاوز المريخ خصمه "اوتوهو الكونغولي" قد ترميه الحظوظ امام خصم أكثر شراسة لاسيما وأن ذلك الخصم المتوقع، يعُتبر أحد الأندية المتوجة باللقب "انيمبا" النيجيري"؛ الأمر الذي يعني بأن الفرقة الحمراء بحاجة إلى خبرات التعامل تجاه مثل هذه المباريات، لذا فإن عودة "العقرب"  تعني زيادة نسبة اللاعبين المستندين على عدد كبير المشاركات الأفريقية بقائمة المدرب الفرنسي "قوميز"، الأمر الذي يحسن من مستويات بقية المجموعات



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يلحق ببعض لاعبيه بالكشف الافريقي من الشباب والفريق الاول 



Hisham Abdalsamad 

العقرب 
كردمان
 عزام
 طبنجة
 الغربال الصغير 
الجزولي نوح
 ناجي اقوي

 ابرز المضافين للكشف الإفريقي لنادي المريخ .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسئول الستسيم بنادي المريخ الشاب ابوبكر عوض منذ حضوره الي المكتب التنفيذي لمباشره عمله صباح اليوم لم يبارح كرسيه طيله ساعات اليوم




 واصبح في مراسلات دائمه ومتواصله مع الاتحاد العماني من جهه والاتحاد العراقي من جهه والاتحاد السوداني من جهه اخري بشان ان تصل بطاقه العقرب خلال هذا اليوم قبل قفل فتره الاضافات

 ورفض الذهاب الي منزله حتي بعد انتهاء الدوام وجلس في مكتبه دون كلل او ملل يكافح عبر المراسلات المتواصله من اجل وصول بطاقه بكري المدنيه حتي يستني للنادي اضافته بالكشف الافريقي خاصه وان اليوم اخر يوم للاضافات وسعي بكل ما يملك ولم تتوقف مراسلاته حتي كلل مسعاه بالنجاح وتم ارسال بطاقه بكري المدنيه من الاتحاد العماني
تحيه ود وتقدير وعرفان للفتي المخلص النشط ابوبكر عوض



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب حراس المريخ الاسبق عزيز كنة مدرب نادي ظفار العماني والاستاذ الصحفي حسن بشير المتواجدين في سلطنة عمان لعبوا دور كبير في وصول بطاقة العقرب






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب ببرازفيل وإخضاع اللاعبين لحمام سباحة



المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي حصة تدريبية بالعاصمة الكنغولية برازفيل إشتملت على الإحماء البدني بإشراف المدير الفني للفريق الفرنسي ديديه قوميز كما قام اللاعبين بعمل تمارين سباحة، ومن المنتظر ان تغادر بعثة المريخ ظهر غدً الثلاثاء العاصمة الكنغولية في رحلة عودتها للخرطوم التي ستصلها البعثة منتصف ليل الثلاثاء وتقرر أن يدخل الفريق لمعسكر مقفول فور عودته للخرطوم إستعداداً للقاء الإياب امام أوتوهو الكنغولي عصر الجمعة الرابع من ديسمبر المقبل بملعب إستاد الهلال.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(باج نيوز) يكشف التفاصيل الكاملة لاجتماع (فيفا) بخصوص أزمة المريخ



Hisham Abdalsamad 

تحصل (باج نيوز) على التفاصيل الكاملة للاجتماع الذي ضم مسؤولي لجنة الحكومة للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) وشؤون الأعضاء مع ممثلي الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الذي مثله رئيسه كمال شداد والنائب الأول للرئيس عامر عبد الرحمن ونائب الرئيس محمد جلال فيما مثل نادي المريخ كل من آدم سوداكال وعلي أبشر وأحمد مختار.
وشهد الاجتماع نقاشاً ساخناً وصداماً قوياً بين ممثلي الاتحاد السوداني ورئيسه كمال شداد
حيث طالب شداد في بداية الاجتماع بعدم الاستماع لممثلي اتحاد الكرة وتخصيص الجلسة للاستماع إلى مجلس المريخ فقط
 ليتدخل النائب الأول عامر عبد الرحمن بقوة ويرفض حديث شداد ويطالب بسماع الطرفين ليضيف نائب الرئيس محمد جلال أيضاً أنهم يرفضون أن يتحدث طرف واحد وانهم يمثلون مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني ومسؤولون عن الأعضاء
 ووافق ممثلو (فيفا) على ذلك واستمعوا إلى الثلاثي آدم سوداكال وأحمد مختار وعلي أبشر. وجاء حديث ممثلي المريخ الثلاثة متطابقاً حيث أكدوا أنهم تحصلوا على موافقة اتحاد الكرة بإجازة النظام الأساسي وأنهم مجلس منتخب وأن الاتحاد لم يُبطل النظام الأساسي بل طلب منهم إقامة جمعية عمومية لتأكيده
 وهو ما فعلوه
 كما أكدوا أنه لديهم خطاب من الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بعدم إقامة أي جمعية عمومية بسبب جائحة “كورونا”.
وبعدها تحدث ممثلا الاتحاد عامر عبد الرحمن ومحمد جلال
وأمنا على حديثهم السابق بأن مجلس المريخ مدته منتهية وأن الجمعية العمومية الأولى التي عقدت لإجازة النظام الأساسي غير معترف بها من الاتحاد العام وغير شرعية بعد أن رفض الاتحاد إقامتها في الأساس لمخالفتها النظام الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة
 كما أن الاتحاد غير معترف في الأساس بالنظام الأساسي الذي يدعي ممثلو المريخ أنه تمت إجازته.
وأوضحا أنه لا يوجد نظام أساسي لنادي المريخ وأنه محكوم بنظام أساسي يعود إلى العام 2008م
وطالبا (فيفا) بالسماح لهم بتعيين لجنة تطبيع
وذكرا أن المجلس نفسه منقسم ولا يستطيع القيام بواجباته
وأكدا أن معظم المعلومات التي تم الإدلاء بها من ممثلي المريخ غير سليمة وغير صحيحة.
من جانبهم أكد ممثلو (فيفا) أنهم سيدرسون الأمر وسيتم الرد خلال وقتٍ قريبٍ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق ينفرد .. وصول بطاقة "العقرب"




ï؟¼#ووااوواا

تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن اللحظات القليلة الماضية شهدت خبرا سعيدا للقاعدة الحمراء بوصول بطاقة المهاجم بكري المدينة إلى الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مساء اليوم الإثنين من الإتحاد العماني مباشرة.
وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق اللصيقة للملف، فإن مسئول السيستم بالمريخ أبوبكر العقيد ظل في حالة متابعة مستمرة لقضية بطاقة العقرب مع مسئول السيستم باتحاد الكرة والذي بذل مجهودا مقدرا لحل الإشكال قبل إغلاق باب الإضافة للكشف الإفريقي منتصف ليل اليوم الإثنين.
وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المريخ سيقوم خلال هذه اللحظات بإرسال إسم بكري المدينة للكشف الإفريقي ليكون مؤهلا للمشاركة مع الفريق إعتبارا من الدور الأول لدوري أبطال أفريقيا حال نجح المريخ في تخطي اوتوهو الكونغولي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج




نتيجة إيجابية وحذر واجب

â–،  بحمد الله وتوفيقه نجح المريخ في تفادي الخسارة خارج أرضه في المرحلة التمهيدية لدوري أبطال إفريقيا عقب التعادل القسري الذي خرج به أمام أتوهو الكونجولي بالأمس بعد أن كان متقدماً بهدف الحلواني (أحمد التش) الذي دوّن ثاني أهدافه الإفريقية مع المريخ.

â–،  رغم عدم الإلمام التام بالخصم الذي لا يملك سجلاً إفريقيا مميزاً إلا أنه يعتبر أحد الأندية المتطوّرة خلال الأونة الأخيرة والتي تدرجت عبر مراحل البطولة من (تسعة المولودية) في (2018) إلى مجموعات كونفدرالية (2019).

â–،  خلال مشاركات الفريق الكونجولي والتي بلغت (ثلاث) مشاركات في الأبطال والكونفدرالية حقق الفريق على ملعبه إنتصارات على فرق قوية حيث فاز على (المولودية – أول أغسطس الأنجولي – كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي – صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي - حسنية اكادير المغربي) وتعادل أمام نهضة بركان وبلاتنيوم الزمبابوي).

â–،  وهذا يعني أن مضيّف الأمس ليس فريقاً سهل المنال ولكن الأحمر تحلّى بالإرادة والعزيمة  لتجاوز هذا الدور بعد أن ظل يغادر منه لثلاثة مواسم على التوالي.

â–،  المريخ كان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الخروج منتصراً من مواجهة أوتوهو إلا أن قذارة الفريق الضيف (المتوقعة) في إفريقيا لعبت دوراً رئيسياً في تعادل أوتوهو بعد أن مدد الحكم زمن المباراة حتى الدقيقة (97) وفقاً للوصف الإذاعي من ملعب المباراة.

â–،  فمنع التلفزة وإرهاب من يحملون جوالات للتصوير وإستمالة الحكام يعتبر أمراً متوقعاً في قارّة الفساد والرشاوى التي أدين كبيرها (أحمد أحمد) قبل أيام بفساد إداري ومالي منقطع النظير.

â–،  لذلك فليتوقّع الأحمر وجميع الأندية السودانية أينما حلوا في أدغال إفريقيا ذلك السلوك القبيح وعليهم أن يتحوطوا لتلك التصرفات بالثبات الإنفعالي داخل الملعب وعدم الإستجابة للإستفزازات.

â–،  أول تشكيلة رسمية للمريخ ضمت كل من (منجد النيل – أحمد ادم – أمير كمال – صلاح نمر – عبد الرحمن كرنقو – ضياء الدين – وجدي – الصيني – التش – السماني – تيري) وهى خيارات منطقية للحد البعيد وفقاً للجاهزية البدنية والخبرات التراكمية.

â–،  ظفر المريخ بنقطة إيجابية رغم التغييرين الإضطرارين بخروج قلبي الدفاع أمير كمال وصلاح نمر ودخول كل من تمبش وحمزة داؤود فالنتيجة في حد ذاتها جيّدة قياساً على كل العوامل المحيطة بالمريخ.

â–،  كما أن الأحمر تخلّى عن عادة لازمته خلال المشاركات الثلاث الماضيات وهى الخسارة خارج الديار بعد أن خسر من تاون شيب (0-3) ومن فيبرز (0-1) ومن شبيبة القبائل (0-1) ولكن في المقابل فإن الإطمئنان الزائد للعبور غير محبّذ ويجب الحذر منه بشدة.

â–،  لأن النتائج خلال فترة كورونا إنقلبت رأساً على عقب حيث فشل (خمسة عشر فريقاً) من أصل (22) في تحقيق الفوز على أرضه في دوري الأبطال بل أن هناك (تسعة) أندية حققت الفوز خارج أرضها.

â–،  وهو ذات ما يحدث في الدوريات الأوروبية ودوري أبطال أوروبا والبطولات العربية بعد أن إختفى اللاعب رقم (12) وهو (الجمهور) عن مدرجات المستديرة فباتت الأراضي مستباحة والنتائج المفاجئة متاحة لإنعدام الضغوطات والعوامل المحفّزة.

â–،  لذلك نتمنى أن لا تركن القمة السودانية لنتيجتي الذهاب والعمل بجدّية لمواجهتي الإياب إضافة إلى الأمل عطبرة الذي أهدر من متناوله فوزاً تاريخياً على (كي في زد) الزنجباري وبإمكانه تكرار الفوز على خصمهم بأرضه.

â–،  الهلال حقق نتيجة مميزة للغاية بالفوز على فيبرز الأوغندي بهدف نظيف بكمبالا ولكن سيكولوجية اللاعب السوداني تعتبر سلاحاً ذو حدين ففي العام الماضي تعادل الهلال مع رايون سبورت الرواندي بكيجالي (1-1) وجاء واكتفى بالتعادل السلبي بأمدرمان (0-0).

â–،  ونفس الأمر عانى منه المريخ الذي تقدّم على شبيبة القبائل بثلاثية نظيفة خلال (74 دقيقة) وجاء وتلقى هدفين في غضون (خمس دقائق) بعد أن ركن لاعبوه إلى نتيجة التقدّم.

â–،  المريخ والهلال ظلا يعتمدان كثيراً على عاملي الأرض والجمهور وهو الأمر الذي سيفتقده المريخ بنسبة (100%) حيث سيؤدي المباراة عصر الجمعة بإستاد الهلال وبدون جماهير بينما سيفقد الهلال (50%) من قوته كونه سيلعب على ملعبه ولكن دون جماهيره.

â–،  أما الأمل عطبرة فمرشّح بقوة لتخطي هذا الدور وإنتظار الفائز من الأشانتي جولد الغاني وساليتاس البوركيني حيث إنتهت مواجهة الذهاب بالتعادل السلبي بأرض الفريق الغاني.

â–،  مسار المريخ (إنييمبا) يفوز خارج أرجه على رحيمو البوركيني، ومسار الهلال (الأشانتي كوتوكو) يتعادل مع نواذيبو الموريتاني بهدف لكل بموريتانيا.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: لامبارد يفرمل مورينهو.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 




 *نتيجة ايجابية ومهمة صعبة 

حرم اوتوهو الكنغولي فريق المريخ من فوز مستحق بعدما خطف التعادل في الدقائق الأخيرة من لقاء الذهاب الذي جري بين الفريقين امس في الكونغو ضمن مباريات الدور التمهيدي لدوري الابطال

نجح نجم النجوم أحمد حامد التش من تسجيل هدف التقدم للمريخ في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الثاني .. وكنا نتوقع ان يحافظ الفريق علي تركيزه وينهي المباراة بالهدف الوحيد إلا ان الفريق المستضيف عرف كيف يصل لمرمي منجد النيل والمباراة تلفظ انفاسها الأخيرة .

لاشك ان الفوز كان سيقرب المريخ من الدور الاول ويخفف عنه الضغط النفسي في لقاء الاياب باستاد الهلال يوم السبت القادم ولكن علي كل حال فان التعادل الايجابي خارج الأرض يعتبر نتيجة جيدة تخدم صاحبها في لقاء العودة بامدرمان اذا حافظ الفريق علي لياقته الذهنية والبدنية ،،

لم توفق قناة المريخ من النقل المباشر لمجريات المباراة بعدما رفضت ادارة الفريق الكنغولي من دخول الكاميرات أو حتي التصوير بكاميرا الهواتف المحمولة وهو ماحدث ايضا في مباراة الهلال باوغندا ومثل هذه التصرفات الغريب تعكس حجم التخلف والغباء الذي يسيطر علي بعض ادارات الاندية في القارة السمراء ،، ولكن من خلال اعتمادنا علي متابعة بعض تفاصيل المباراة نجد ان المدرب الفرنسي قوميز قد اعتمد في تشكيلته علي نجوم الخبرة من لاعبي الصف الاول واعتقد انه كان موفقا في ذلك لان غالبيتهم كانوا مع المنتخب ويتمتعون بلياقة بدنية جيدة منحتهم فرصة التفوق والتقدم علي الفريق الكنغولي وايضا التصدي لكل المحاولات الهجومية للفريق المستضيف ونتمني ان يعود صلاح نمر وامير كمال للمشاركة في مباراة الاياب بعد تعافيهم من الاصابة التي حالت دون اكمالهم المباراة بالامس.

كما ذكرنا فان نتيجة التعادل الايجابي جيدة إلا ان ذلك لايعني ان ينوم اللاعبين في العسل ،، لابد من الاستعداد والتحضير الجيد حتي موعد مباراة الاياب في امدرمان التي تعتبر مصيرية بالنسبة للمريخ حتي لايتكرر مسلسل الخروج المبكر من الدور التمهيدي كما حدث في الثلاث مواسم السابقة .

عموما النتيجة مبشرة ولكن تبقي المهمة صعبة علي اللاعبين والجهاز الفني من اجل تحقيق العبور وكسر حاجز الاحباط في دوري الابطال .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
مأمون أبوشيبة




رغم أنف التحكيم وشداد

* حقق المريخ نتيجة ايجابية أمام اوتوهو بطل جمهورية الكنغو بما يشبه الاعجاز قياساً بالمتاريس والعراقيل والهدم والدمار الذي يتعرض له من قبل شداد ولجانه الزرقاء.. ورغم أنف التحكيم الأفريقي المتعفن..
* أندية جمهورية الكنغو ليست ضعيفة فقد حقق نادي كارا برازفيل من قبل لقب دوري الأبطال الأفريقي..
* كما حقق نادي ليوباردز لقب الكونفدرالية 2012 ووقتها كان الفريق الكنغولي قد أقصى المريخ في نصف النهائي.. بخطأ ساذج وقاتل من الحارس المصري عصام الحضري في مباراة الذهاب بالكنغو أثمر عن هدف كان السبب المباشر في اقصاء المريخ..
* وحتى جيل مانديلا عندما حقق اللقب القاري 1989 كان قد واجه في ربع النهائي فريق باترونج  الكنغولي  الشرس والذي كاد أن يفعلها في المريخ في مباراة الإياب بالكنغو بواسطة التحكيم ولكن نجمنا الفلتة عيسى صباح الخير القم التحكيم حجرا بذلك الهدف التاريخي عندما تلقى تمريرة سكسك السحرية وتقدم وطرح قلب الدفاع أرضا وكذلك حارس المرمى ووضع الكرة بثقة في المرمى الخالي.. 
* حقق المريخ التعادل الإيجابي خارج الديار رغم كل ما ظل يلحق بالفريق من دمار وخراب يقوده (للأسف) رئيس الاتحاد السوداني الدكتور كمال شداد..  ويساعده مجلس الفشل.. 
* جاء المريخ بالنتيجة الايجابية وكان يمكن أن يعود فائزاً بحسب الأنباء لولا تحامل التحكيم عليه..
* ورد إن الحكم المأفون ألغى هدفاً للمريخ وصرف له ثلاث ركلات جزاء.. وأشبع لاعبي المريخ بالكروت الصفراء.. واحتسب 4 دقائق كزمن ضائع ولكنه مدد الزمن حتى نال الكنغولي التعادل في الدقيقة 96 ثم أنهى المباراة في الدقيقة 97 وقد سبقت الهدف مخالفة تجاهلها الحكم ألمرتشي الذي هياوا له  مسرح الظلم بمنع التلفزة بل منعوا حتى التصوير واستخدام الموبايلات في الاستاد..
* شداد أتى بثري عهد الانقاذ السوباط رئيساً للجنة التطبيع والذي نجح في تشليع فريق المريخ وهدم أعمدته الأساسية.. ليفقد المريخ حارسه الأساسي أبوعشرين وهداف الدوري رمضان عجب ونجم الارتكاز والمنتخب محمد الرشيد.. هذا بجانب التآمر  من اتحاد شداد حتى لا يعود بكري المدينة لصفوف الأحمر..
* وقاتل كمال شداد ولا زال يقاتل حتى لا تأتي لجنة تطبيع للمريخ تنتشله من الخراب والدمار الذي تسببت فيه ثلة الفشل.. 
* وعانى لاعبو المريخ من الارهاق الشديد في السفر إلى الكنغو بسبب التدبير الإداري الفاشل.. 
* توجه اللاعبون إلى مطار الخرطوم في الساعات الأولى من فجر الجمعة دون أن ينالوا إي قسط من النوم ليلة الجمعة.. وفي طار العاصمة الكنغولية برازفيل عطلوا إجراءات البعثة وإجراءات السفر الداخلي إلى  مقاطعة اويو كما تفاجأت البعثة أن ملعب المباراة في مدينة ريفية على مسيرة ساعتين بالبص وهناك نزلت البعثة في لكوندة ودون أن يجد الجهاز الفني فرصة للتدريب  قبل مواجهة أمس..
* وسيتواصل ارهاق اللاعبين في رحلة العودة الطويلة الى البلاد التي تستغرق ثلاثة أيام حيث تعود البعثة يوم الأربعاء القادم قبل 48 ساعة فقط من مواجهة الإياب عصر يوم الجمعة القادم باستاد الهلال.. لأن المريخ وبسبب الإدارة الفاشلة لم يعد يملك ملعبا حتى يستقبل الكنغولي يوم السبت أو الأحد القادمين.. 
* استاد الهلال سيستقبل مران الفريق الأوغندي يوم السبت القادم.. ويستضيف مباراة الهلال وفايبرز يوم الأحد القادم.. وبالتالي لا مناص أمام المريخ إلا اللعب باستاد الهلال عصر الجمعة بعد ساعات من عودة الفريق المرهقة من الكنغو!!
* وبسبب اتحاد شداد سيفقد المريخ نجمه بكري المدينة ربما حتى نهاية الموسم الجديد رغم أن اعارته الخارجية انتهت قبل 6 شهور!! بينما قاتل واجتهد اتحاد شداد في الحاق اسم محمد عبدالرحمن بالكشف الأفريقي للهلال!!
* وكذلك سيفقد المريخ الثلاثي الدولي عجب ورشيد وبخيت ربما حتى نهاية الموسم المحلي والأفريقي.. بقرار تعسفي وفردي من شداد الذي تغول على قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين ومنع إكمال قيد الثلاثي وارسال أسمائهم  للكاف.. حيث تنتهي مهلة الإضافة للكشف الأفريقي اليوم..
* بذمتكم ألا تعتبر النتيجة التي حققها المريخ في الكنغو اعجازاً قياساً بالمتاريس والعقبات التي يضعها له رئيس الاتحاد شداد وحرصه على استمرارية مجلس الفشل والهوان.. وقياساً بعملية الدمار والتشليع لفريق المريخ عبر حاشية السوباط..

زمن إضافي

* اليوم اجتماع الفيفا مع ممثلي الاتحاد السوداني وممثلي مجلس المريخ المنتهية ولايته بقيادة سوداكال لبحث قضية المريخ الأسطورية..
* اقحام شداد لنفسه في الاجتماع يعني إن انقاذ المريخ عبر لجنة تطبيع حرة لن يتحقق..
* سيقاتل شداد اليوم باستماتة حتى لا تأتي لجنة تطبيع للمريخ.. تنافس لجنة التطبيع التي كونها للهلال!!
* فئة من جماهير المريخ قررت المرابطة أمام الاتحاد لمعرفة ما سيفضي اليه (الاجتماع الدولي) وقضية الإدارة المريخية التي تدولت بتدخلات شداد وأصبحت اعقد وأصعب من قضايا مجلس الأمن الدولي..
* المريخ لن يحقق أي استقرار إداري في ظل تواجد شداد على قمة الهرم الرياضي بالسودان..
* البعض تمنى أن تقوم الفيفا بتجميد المريخ لترتاح جماهيره وتستريح من هذا الشداد وذاك السوداكال..
* 35 لاعباً في كشف الهلال رغم أن اللوائح حددت العدد بثلاثين لاعباً كحد أقصى في الكشف.. ودقي يا مزيكة!! 
* سيلعب المريخ الموسم الجديد بكشف منقوصا من خدمات رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس إضافة إلى بكري المدينة.. بجانب الحارس الدولي أبوعشرين الذي انتقل لهلال السوباط وشداد!!
* استأنف الهلال قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين حيث لازال الهلال يتمسك بالثلاثي عجب والرشيد وبخيت ولا نعتقد إن إدارة الهلال ساذجة إلى هذا الحد بعد أن فسخ اللاعبون الثلاثة عقوداتهم مع الهلال..!
* الهلال هدفه من الاستئناف الحاق المزيد من الخراب والدمار بالمريخ عبر لجنة تعاونية وبلولة..
* أنا واثق إن لجنة تعاونية وبلولة ستضاعف العقوبات على المريخ.. فهذه اللجنة هي أحقد لجان الاتحاد وأكثرها كراهيةً وتربصاً بالمريخ.. وسترون..
* لك الله يا مريخ..
* وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى. 
إسماعيل حسن




ملعون أبو الكرة الإفريقية.. 

* بمجرد أن نما إلى علمنا أن فريق أوتوهو الكنغولي رفض بث مباراته أمامنا أمس، تأكدنا تماماً أنه - كعادة معظم الفرق الإفريقية - تمكن من شراء ذمة الحكم... 
* وأننا سنعاني منه كثيراً....
* وقد كان...
* تحامل علينا بشكل واضح...
* ولعب دور اللاعب الثاني عشر لفريق أوتوهو.. 
* وحسب تأكيدات رئيس البعثة الصادق مادبو ، ضرب الطناش عن ثلاث ضربات جزاء لصالحنا، ارتكبت مع تيري والتش وبيبو..
* ومنح ثلاثة من لاعبينا بطاقات صفراء من وحي خياله.. 
* وتردد كثيراً قبل أن يعتمد هدف التش..
* ومع أن الزمن الرسمي للمباراة انتهى بهذا الهدف، إلا أنه لم يعلن الزمن المحتسب بدل الضائع إلا في الدقيقة 94 .
* وفي الدقيقة 99 تغاضى عن فاول ارتكبه مهاجم أوتوهو مع حارسنا منجد، نتج عنه هدف التعادل.. وفي رواية أن صاحب الهدف أصلا كان في وضع تسلل واضح وضوح الشمس..
* وبعد التعادل، مد الزمن ثلاث دقائق أخرى، على أمل أن يضيف أوتوهو هدف الفوز.. إلا أن الخبيث المرتشي، لاحظ أن المريخ في الدقائق الأخيرة، كان هو الأقرب لإضافة هدف ثان، فاضطر إلى إنهاء المباراة..
* عموماً هذا هو حال المنافسات الأفريقية منذ أن عرفناها..
* وهذا هو حال تحكيمها القذر المرتشي الذي لا يتورع عن بيع صافرته من أجل حفنة دولارات..
* وقلبي على فريق الأمل الذي نتوقع أن يعاني أيضاً من ظلم التحكيم الأفريقي في مباراة الرد أمام خصمه الزنزباري في أرضه.. 
* خاصة وأن هذا الأخير خسر مباراة الذهاب في ملعب الهلال بهدف.. وسيحتاج للتحكيم بشدة ليعينه على خطف هدفين أو أكثر، ليتأهل على حسابنا إلى الدور التالي..
* يظن الكثيرون أن المريخ بتعادله الإيجابي أمس ضمن التأهل...
* وهنا مكمن الخطر يوم الجمعة..
* الفريق الكنغولي سيدخل المباراة بنفس الفرص التي ندخل بها ، عدا فرصة التعادل السلبي التي تخدم المريخ باعتبار أن هدفه هناك، يُحتسب في هذه الحالة بهدفين.. 
* لذا لابد أن نتعامل مع مباراة الإياب بنفس الجدية والحذر.. باعتبار أن مباراة أمس كانت في مجملها الشوط الأول.. ومباراة الجمعة ستكون بمثابة الشوط الثاني.. 
* وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن أوتوهو دخل مباراة أمس،  وهو لا يعرف عنا أي شيء، بينما سيدخل مباراة الجمعة وهو يعرف عنا الكثير.. وبالتالي ستختلف استراتيجيته عن استراتيجية أمس.. 
* أما المهم والأهم، فهو أن ننتبه إلى أن الفريق الذي يشتري ذمة حكم رغم أن المباراة في أرضه، سيكون أحرص على شراء ذمة الحكم الذي يدير مباراة خارج أرضه... 
* إذا إنتوا نسيتوا المباريات التي خسرناها بظلم التحكيم رغم أنها كانت في أرضنا، فأنا ما نسيت..
* يكفي الظلم الذي تعرضنا له قبل سنوات أمام كانون في أرضنا... وأمام زيسكو.. وأمام الأهلي، وأمام مازيمبي عام 2015..
* وكذلك الظلم الذي تعرضنا له في أرضنا أمام الشبيبة... وفايبرز.. والبتسواني، وكان سبباً في خروجنا من الأدوار التمهيدية في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة..
* ختاماً... نلفت نظر المجلس المكلف إلى ضرورة تنظيم معسكر مقفول للاعبين، بمجرد وصولهم مساء غد..
* والإسراع في معالجة اصابتي أمير الحسن وصلاح تايجر، خاصة وأن التقرير الأولي أكد أنهما خفيفتان، ولن تمنعهما المشاركة في مباراة الرد..
*آخر السطور* 
* والي الجمال بعث بتهنئة للصفوة بالنتيجة الطيبة أمس..
* وكذلك إتصل بي مشجع الهلال المعروف الصحاف مباركاً تعادل المريخ ومؤكداً على أنه انتصار للكرة السودانية ومتمنياُ صعود الأندية الثلاثة المريخ والهلال والأمل إلى الدور الأول..
* الصحاف كما هو معروف عضو في رابطة مشجعي المنتخبات الوطنية..
* كذلك إتصل بي الهلالي القح ناجي أحمد - عضو رابطة أصدقاء برنامج المجال الرياضي - مشيداً بنتيجة المريخ..
* ارتدى المريخ في مباراة أمس؛ الزي الرائع الجميل الذي أهدته له رابطة قطر.. فكان فأل خير حسب ما تمنى رئيس الرابطة مولانا مجذوب مجذوب..
* تصل البعثة بإذن الله مساء اليوم.. ويجري الفريق مرانين عصر غد، وبعد غد..
* بالتوفيق يا مريخ السودان يا حبيب الملايين.. يا عمل يا صالح..
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضو اتحاد الكرة: "الكاميروني" ذبح المريخ

 

 وجّه رئيس بعثة "المريخ" من جانب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم "بدر الدين  مبارك" عضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد ورئيس لجنة الحكام بالإنابة؛ انتقاداتٍ حادة  إلى الحكم الكاميروني الذي أدار مباراة "المريخ" أمام مضيفه "اوتوهو"  الكونغولي بالأمس؛ وقال في تصريحات خاصة لـ سبورتاق: "الحكم الكاميروني ذبح  المريخ وحرمه بكل صراحة من انتصار مستحق وأدار اللقاء بطريقة غريبة".
  واضاف: "تم حرمان المريخ من أكثر من ركلة جزاء، كما أن الحكم أشار إلى  أربع دقائق كـ (وقت بدل ضائع)، لكنه لم ينهي اللقاء حتى بعد مضي الدقائق  الأربع، بل أنتظر نحو أكثر من ست دقائق حتى أدرك الفريق الكونغولي  التعادل".
  "بدرالدين"  أشاد بالاداء الذي قدمه "المريخ" وأكد أن الفريق لعب بروح  قتالية عالية مكنته من الصمود في وجه التحكيم السيء والعودة بنتيجة إيجابية  رغم أنه كان يستحق الأفضل وفقاً لما قدمه من أداء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* فولهام يصعق ليستر في عقر داره.. ويودع منطقة الخطر بالدوري الإنجليزي
* جرفينيو يقود بارما لاستعادة الانتصارات على حساب جنوى
* التعادل الايجابي يحسم مواجهة تورينو وسامبدوريا بالدوري الإيطالي
* برشلونة يعلن 14 ديسمبر موعداً لإجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية
* الاتحاد الألماني يعلن بقاء يواخيم لوف في منصبه حتى نهائيات أمم اوروبا 2021
* سان جيرمان يعلن غياب الرباعي (إيكاردي ودراكسلر وبيرنات وسارابيا) عن مباراة اليونايتد
* ريال مدريد يعلن اصابة لاعبه هازارد بعضلية في الفخذ وسيغيب لمدة 3 اسابيع
* حكمة فرنسية تدير مواجهة يوفنتوس ودينامو كييف في الدوري الابطال
* الرابطة الجزائرية: 4 أندية خرقت البروتوكول الصحي
* الشارقة يتعادل مع شباب الأهلي.. وريمونتادا مثيرة لخورفكان في الدوري الاماراتي
* فوز مهم للجزيرة على الفجيرة.. وعجمان يخسر أمام الوصل بالدوري الاماراتي
* شكوك حول لحاق سواريز مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريد بمواجهة بايرن ميونخ
* بنفيكا يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات في الدوري البرتغالي بفوزه على ماريتيمو
* لابورتا: ميسي سيمنح برشلونة فرصة أخرى
* الإصابة تبعد نيكو إلفيدي مدافع مونشنجلادباخ عن لقاء إنتر ميلان
* ليفربول يؤكد غياب لاعبه المخضرم جيمس ميلنر عن مباراة أياكس
* تهديدات بالقتل للاعبة رفضت تأبين مارادونا في دوري الدرجة الثانية الاسبانية
* الاتحاد الآسيوي يعتمد نسخة جديدة لقواعد السلوك
* رسمياً .. حضور الجماهير في مواجهة قطر وبنجلاديش بتصفيات آسيا
* إصابة دامية لتريزيجيه ضد وست هام
* برشلونة يتحرك لإلغاء عقوبة ميسي بعد حصوله على بطاقة صفراء في مباراة أوساسونا
* بواش: مسيرة مارسيليا الأوروبية من الأسوأ في مسيرتي
* زيدان: وضع هازارد معقد.. ولقاء شاختار نهائي آخر
* ناتشو: الانتباه سلاحنا ضد شاختار.. وأتمنى بقاء راموس
* إبراهيموفيتش: أشعر وكأني أتذوق الحلوى للمرة الأولى وسأظل ألعب طالما كنت قادرا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ دوري أبطال أوروبا  - المجموعات :




* لوكوموتيف - روسيا (-- : --) ريد بول - النمسا 19:55  2 beIN  حسن العيدروس


* شاختار - أوكرانيا (-- : --) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا 19:55  1 beIN  رؤوف خليف


* أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا 22:00  3 beIN  احمد الطيب


* مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) انتر ميلان - إيطاليا 22:00  4 beIN  حفيظ دراجي


* بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا 22:00  2 beIN  عصام الشوالي


* مارسيليا - فرنسا (-- : --) أولمبياكوس - اليونان 22:00  6 beIN  عادل حلو


* ليفربول - إنجلترا (-- : --) أياكس أمستردام - هولندا 22:00  1 beIN  علي محمد


* أتلانتا - إيطاليا (-- : --) ميتييلاند - الدانمارك 22:00  5 beIN  محمد بركات





..................................................  ........


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ الدوري الإنجليزي - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :


* ليستر سيتي (1 : 2) فولهام
* وست هام يونايتد (2 : 1) أستون فيلا

#الترتيب: ليفربول (21) توتنهام (21) تشيلسي (19) ليستر سيتي (18) وست هام (17)

..................................................  ........


❖ الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :


* ريال بيتيس (0 : 2) إيبار

#الترتيب: سوسييداد (24) أتلتيكو (23) فياريال (20) ريال مدريد (17) إشبيلية (16)

..................................................  ........

❖ الدوري الايطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :


* تورينو (2 : 2) سامبدوريا
* جنوى (1 : 2) بارما

#الترتيب: ميلان (23) انتر ميلان (18) ساسولو (18) بوفنتوس (17) نابولي (17)









..................................................  ........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جـدول مُباريـات يوم الثلاثاء 1 ديسمبر 2020 من الجولة قبل الأخيرة من دور المجموعات لـ ‎#دوري_أبطال_أوروبا 2020/21

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الجولة الخامسة من  دوري ابطال اوروبا (مرحلة المجموعات)  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون





اللهم ارحم لاعب المريخ وعاشقه الفنان المبدع حمد الريح وتقبله بخير القبول ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقفة إحتجاجية من جماهير المريخ امس اثناء إجتماع الفيفا مع الاتحاد العام ومجلس المريخ...







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يخاطب الفيفا ويوضح الحقائق



المكتب الإعلامي
خاطب رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال لجنة الحوكمة بالإتحاد الدولي في الإجتماع الإسفيري الذي إنعقد عند الساعة الثانية والنصف من ظهر اليوم الإثنين عبر تقنية الفيديو كونفرس وترأس رئيس النادي مجموعة المريخ التي مثلها الأستاذ علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية إضافة لعضو المجلس الأستاذ أحمد مختار بينما ضم وفد إتحاد كرة القدم رئيس الإتحاد البروف كمال حامد شداد إضافة للنائب الأول لرئيس الإتحاد اللواء عامر عبدالرحمن ونائب الرئيس للشؤون القانونية البروف محمد جلال، وكشف رئيس المريخ خلال حديثه لممثلي الإتحاد الدولي الحقائق حول بعض النقاط التي أشار لها الإتحاد في نظام النادي المجاز لعام 2019 والتي قال إنها تتعارض مع الأنظمة الأعلى وبيين رئيس المريخ للفيفا ان نظام المريخ هو نظام مجاز من قبل الجمعية العمومية للنادي وانه لا يحتوي على مادة تتعارض مع اللوائح والنظم الدولية للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم أو الإتحاد السوداني مبيناً كذلك انهم تسلمو شهادة إعتماد النظام الأساسي من قبل اللجنة القانونية لشؤون الأعضاء بإتحاد الكرة، وقطع رئيس النادي ان المريخ أجاز نظامه وفق إجراءات لا غبار عليها مشيراً إلى ان النادي أودع نسخة من نظامه الأساسي عبر مكتبه التنفيذي لدي الأمانة العامة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وكان الإتحاد قد أشار إلى اثنتي عشر نقطة ذاكرا انها تتعارض مع نظامه ونظام الفيفا إلا ان رئيس المريخ من خلال ردوده إضافة لممثلي المريخ الأستاذ أحمد مختار وعلي أبشر قد فندو جميع تلك النقاط التي أشار لها الإتحاد.








*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني






  · 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







قال الله تعالى:(كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ*وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ)* صدق الله العظيم.





ينعى رئيس و أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والعاملون بالنادي الفنان الكبير والهرم المريخي الأستاذ حمد الريح الذي  حدثت وفاته امس الإثنين، وإذ ينعي فيه مجلس الإدارة دماثة الخلق وطيب المعشر سائلين المولى عز وجل له الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار، والعزاء لأسرته وذويه ولجميع معارفه ومحبيه ويعد الراحل من نخبة المغنين السودانين الذي تغنوا للوطن مشنفا آذان المستمع السوداني بروائع الأغنيات ومضمخا وجدانه بعبير الروائع اللحنية طوال مسيرته الغنائية الزاخراة والتي شكل فيها حضورا انيقا في الساحة المحلية والخارجية ممثلا للسودان في عديد المهرجانات الثقافية في الوطن العربي والأفريقي. 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريـــخ Vs اوتوهــــو



إياب تمهيدي دوري ابطال افريقيا 2020
الزمان : الجمعه 12/4 الرابعه عصراً 

المكان : استاد الهلال








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ في طريق العودة للخرطوم قادمة من الكنغو برازفيل

مع خالص التمنيات بسلامة الوصول للزعيم





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



مزمل ابو القاسم




* يسعى قادة الاتحاد المتهمون بمخالفات مالية في نيابة مكافحة الفساد إلى اختلاق معركة في غير معترك مع وزيرة الشباب والرياضة، المهندسة ولاء البوشي، ويحاولون خداع الرأي العام بادعاء أنها تستهدفهم، علماً أن النيابة حركت الإجراءات الحالية قبل تعيين البوشي وزيرة للشباب، وشرعت في التقصي استناداً إلى ما ظللنا نكتبه عن الفساد المعشعش في اتحاد كرة القدم على مدى عامين وأكثر.
* عندما بدأنا في رصد فساد هذا الاتحاد وتجاوزاته المالية وسرقاته المتكررة كانت الإنقاذ ما تزال حاكمة، وكانت المهندسة ولاء البوشي موجودة في أمريكا، علماً أن الاتحاد أبصر الوجود عبر أفسد عملية انتخابية في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية، تمت بإشراف ورعاية (ورشاوى) أمانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني المحلول، وسيتم التعرض لذلك الفساد الموثق وتحويل المتورطين فيه إلى النيابة قريباً بحول الله.

* ادعى نائب رئيس الاتحاد للشئون المالية نصر الدين حميدتي أن التحقيقات التي أجرتها معهم النيابة محصورة في شراء سيارات، وأنهم اتبعوا لائحة الفيفا لبرنامج التطوير في شرائها، وأن الفيفا يجوز لهم الشراء بالدولار، وذلك زعم مضلل، لأن من استدعتهم النيابة يواجهون اتهامات تتعلق بستة عشرة مخالفة، وليست مخالفة واحدة كما يزعم حميدتي الذي ادعى أن الفيفا يخول لهم الشراء المباشر إذا كان مبلغ الشراء يقل عن خمسين ألف دولار، وحديثه غير صحيح، بل مخالف للائحة الفيفا للتطوير.
* ‏تنص المادة (7) من لائحة برنامج الفيفا للتطوير (Forward 2/0)، وهي تتضمن أربع فقرات، على ما يلي:
* 1/ الإعداد/ الأهداف المتفق عليها.
* 2/ المقترحات/ صرف الأموال.
* 3/ الاعتماد.
* 4/ التنفيذ.
* (عندما يستخدم الاتحاد الوطني في إطار برنامج التطوير خدمات مقدمة من أطراف كالشركات والمقاولين والمصنعين والموردين والاستشاريين بمبلغ وقدره 50 ألف دولار أو أعلى، يجب على الاتحاد الوطني أن يقدم تكلفة تقديرية من ثلاثة أطراف، أو دليل على طلب عروض تنافسية، بما يتعلق بأموال الفيفا الخاصة ببرنامج التطوير).
* النص المذكور يتعلق بكيفية إنفاق المبالغ المقدمة من الفيفا فحسب، ولا يسري على مشتريات الاتحاد من أمواله الخاصة والأموال التي تصله من الدولة أو أي جهة أخرى، لأن تلك المشتريات تظل محكومة بالقوانين الوطنية.

* اشترى الاتحاد السوداني أربع سيارات من عوائد المبلغ الذي وصله من الاتحاد الإماراتي لكرة القدم، (100 ألف دولار)، وسدد (39) ألف دولار إضافية من المبالغ التي وصلته عبر برنامج التطوير الخاص بالفيفا.
* خالف الاتحاد لائحة الفيفا نفسها، بشرائه سيارة كورولا (خصصها لرئيسه) من أموال الفيفا، مع أن مصارف الدعم المقدم من الفيفا للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم محددة سلفاً، ولا يوجد من بينها بند مخصص لشراء السيارات.
* لم يحضر الاتحاد عروضاً من وكلاء السيارات المطلوبة بالسودان، ولم يشهر عطاءً قبل الشراء، كما إن غالب المبلغ المخصص الشراء تم توفيره من موارد خاصة بالاتحاد لا علاقة لها بدعم الفيفا مطلقاً، علاوةً على أنه اشترى تلك السيارات بالدولار، وبسعر السوق السوداء، بمخالفة بائنة لقانون الشراء والتعاقد للعام 2010، وقانون تنظيم التعامل بالنقد الأجنبي.
* الأموال التي وصلت للاتحاد السوداني من الاتحاد الإماراتي أصبحت ملكه، ولا علاقة للفيفا بها من قريب أو بعيد، واستخدام مبلغ التسعة وثلاثين ألف دولار الذي أخذه الاتحاد السوداني من أموال برنامج التطوير لشراء سيارات يخالف المصارف التي حددها الفيفا مسبقاً للاتحاد السوداني.

* أموال الاتحادات الرياضية عامة، ومشترياتها ينبغي أن تتم وفقاً للأصول المتبعة في المشتريات العامة.
* فوق ذلك فإن نصر الدين حميدتي تحديداً هو آخر من يحق له استنكار الإجراءات التي اتخذتها نيابة مكافحة الفساد ضد اتحاده، لأنه سبقها باستنكار عدد من تلك المخالفات، وقدم بها مذكرة لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد، متهماً رئيسه كمال شداد بارتكاب تجاوزات مالية وإدارية، ومذكرته بحوزتنا، وسننشرها له إذا أسقطتها ذاكرته بعد أن ألقت النيابة القبض عليه مؤخراً.
* من أقرّّ بوجود المخالفات، وشكا بسببها رئيسه لمجلس الإدارة لا يحق له أن ينفي وجود المخالفات، ولا أن يرفض تحقيق نيابة مكافحة الفساد فيها.
* محاولة نصر الدين حميدتي حصر الاتهامات الموجهة إليهم في شراء السيارات وحدها يحوي تضليلاً متعمداً للرأي العام، لأن الاتحاد يواجه (16) مخالفة، من بينها تبديد أموال الاتحاد على أشخاص لا علاقة لهم بالاتحاد (من بينها تسديد مبلغ 20 ألف دولار لزوجة رئيس الاتحاد وتمكينها من استقلال سيارة مملوكة للاتحاد لأكثر من عشر سنوات)، والتعامل غير المشروع بالنقد الأجنبي، وخيانة الأمانة، وهناك مخالفات أخرى، تتصل بالتزوير والاختلاس وغيرها.
* ادعى نصر الدين حميدتي أن اللجنة المالية التي يرأسها تمثل جهة رقابية لا شأن لها بالعمل التنفيذي، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا أشرف هو بنفسه على شراء السيارات؟
* اللجنة التي ذكرها وادعى أنها تضم ثمانية أفراد لم تشارك في الشراء، ولم تجلب السيارات من الكرين بلا عطاء، وأعضاء اللجنة لم يتدخلوا في اختيار السيارات، وكل العاملين في الاتحاد يعلمون أن الشراء تم بإشراف حميدتي نفسه، بتجاوز كامل للجنة المشتريات في الاتحاد.
* نصر حميدتي نفسه استولى على سيارة (بوكس تايوتا) مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر من عامين، وظل يستخدمها في أعماله الخاصة بمدينة النهود، وهي ما زالت بحوزته حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور.
* أما شداد فقد وضع يده على سيارتين من سيارات الاتحاد، وخص نفسه بواحدة، ووضع الثانية تحت إمرته زوجته، قبل أن يسهل لها الحصول على دولارات الاتحاد، علماً أن حميدتي وشداد لا يمتلكان أي حق يخولهما استقلال سيارات الاتحاد أو التقلب في أمواله، لأن علاقتهما بالاتحاد علاقة عضوية (Organic)، وليست علاقة تعاقدية (Contractual)، ويفترض فيهما أن يعملا متطوعين، ولا يحق لهما توظيف أموال الاتحاد أو ممتلكاته لأغراضهما الخاصة بتاتاً.

* أمين عام الاتحاد حسن أبو جبل مثلاً يمتلك الحق في استقلال سيارة للاتحاد حال وجود نص يمنحه ذلك الحق في عقده، ومدرب المنتخب يمتلك الميزة نفسها لأنها واردة في عقده، لكن شداد وحميدتي لا يمتلكان ذلك الحق مطلقاً، واستيلائهما على ثلاث سيارات مملوكة للاتحاد يوقعهما تحت طائلة القانون، ويصمهما بالتعدي على أموال وممتلكات الاتحاد.
* من الاتهامات التي وجهها حميدتي نفسه لشداد في المذكرة الشهيرة تحفيزه لمستشاره مازن أبو سن بالدولار (14) ألف دولار، بمخالفة بائنة لقرار المجلس، ومنها إهدار أموال الاتحاد على المحاسيب والمتبطلين الذين يوافقون رئيس الاتحاد في حله وترحاله!
* حلال عليكم.. حرام على النيابة؟
* لم تفعل الوزيرة شيئاً أكثر من تعهدها بمكافحة الفساد المستشري في الوسط الرياضي، ولم تشر لأي متهم بالاسم، بل حصرت حديثها عن متابعة الوزارة للإجراءات التي اتخذتها النيابة في مواجهة اتحاد الكرة، فلم الجقلبة؟
* لماذا يحاول قادة الاتحاد إرهابها بالحديث عن استهدافها لهم؟
* ماذا يضيرهم الاستهداف إذا كانوا أبرياء من الاتهامات الموجهة إليهم؟
* دفاعهم مهزوز، وشباكهم مثقوبة.
آخر الحقائق
* التلويح باللجوء إلى الفيفا لن يجدي فتيلاً، لأن الفيفا لا يدافع عن الفساد، ولا يحمي الفاسدين.
* ما كتبه المنسق الإعلامي للاتحاد في موقع الاتحاد عن وجود (بلاغ كيدي) ضد قادة الاتحاد سيوقعه تحت طائلة قانون جرائم المعلوماتية.
* هل صحيح أن الاتحاد أنفق 43 ألف دولار على رحلة تشاد، مع أنه تلقى دعماً ضخماً من جهات سيادية؟
* التقصي عن وقائع الفساد ينبغي أن يشمل المبالغ الدولارية التي تسلمها رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية حسن برقو من الوزارة ورئاسة الجمهورية ولم يوردها في خزينة الاتحاد.
* أنفقها كيفما أراد من دون تصديق ولا توريد.
* واقعة الاختلاس التي تورط فيها بعض موظفي الاتحاد مؤخراً لا تقبل المداراة.
* مساعي دفنها ستدين الساعين.
* نذكرهم بأن التستر على الجريمة.. جريمة.
* كل هذه البلاوي خرجت إلى العيان قبل أن تدخل لجنة التفتيش التابعة للمفوضية مباني الاتحاد.
* ما خفي أعظم.
* كيف يتحدثون عن عدم وجود فساد في الاتحاد الذي شهد واقعة اختلاس مخجلة قبل أيام قليلة من الآن؟
* كيف يتحدثون عن أنهم مقتدرون وأصحاب عين مليانة وهم يسددون فواتير هواتفهم الشخصية من أموال الاتحاد؟

* ويسكنون في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم المملوكة للاتحاد؟
* السرقة في اتحاد الفساد تتم على عينك يا تاجر.
* قبل فترة تمت سرقة مراتب الأكاديمية، وشاشاتها التلفزيونية وموتور المياه الخاص بها.
* على ذكر الشاشات، يطيب لنا أن نسأل عن الشاشات التي أحضرت بمعيّة حسين أبو قبة بعد عودة بعثة منتخب الشباب من السعودية.
* ماذا فعل الله بها؟
* ومن أي المصارف تم شراؤها؟
* وفِي أي مبنى تم تركيبها؟
* من يستنكرون حديثنا عن إقدام شداد على شراء بطارية لسيارته الخاصة من أموال الاتحاد بادعاء أن قيمتها الزهيدة لا تغري بالاستيلاء عليها نقول إن الكثير من الأثرياء يسرقون أشياء تافهة.
* يقولون في المثل (لو سرقت أسرق جمل)!
* دعكم من البطارية.. حتى وقود سيارة المدام يتم سداد قيمته من أموال الاتحاد!
* دونه المحاكم، فليشكونا إذا افترينا عليه الكذب.
* في اتحاد الفساد تتم سرقة كل شيء، بغض النظر عن قيمته، لأن أموال الاتحاد مستباحة.
* مراتب.. ملايات.. موبايلات.. كلفة تصليح أبواب.. فواتير صيانة وهمية.. شاشات.. موتورات وصولاً إلى الدولارات!
* المال السايب يعلم السرقة.
* تنطبق عليه مقولة (إذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارباً).
* لماذا تثبت لجنة المسابقات مباريات الهلال في آخر جدول كل جولة للدوري؟
* السؤال موجه للمهندس الفاتح باني؟
* ولماذا تعمدت اللجنة تأجيل المباريات المؤجلة؟
* أعدلوا.. وبالعدم تحملوا سياط أقلامنا.
* صمت مجلس المريخ المخزي على تلاعب لجنة المسابقات أغراها بالمزيد من الانحياز للمدعوم.
* مجلس الدمار الشامل صامت وخانع، لأنه لا يحفل بفريقه ولا يهتم بتوفير العدالة له.
* كل همه محصور في سمكرة العضوية والتجهيز لتعديل النظام الأساسي في الجمعية العبثية.
* المجلس الأسوأ في تاريخ النادي الكبير.
* ندعو جماهير الزعيم للاحتفال بلقب كاس التاريخي في لقاء الغد مع الفلاح.
* على قادة اتحاد الكرة أن يكفوا عن الجقلبة ويستعدوا للدفاع عن أنفسهم في المحاكم.
* وعلى الوزيرة أن لا تأبه لصراخهم وتهديداتهم الفارغة.
* آخر خبر: قائد اتحاد الفساد في الطوة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإثيوبية" تجمع "المريخ" و"اوتوهو" قبل نزال الحسم

 

 تتأهب بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي "المريخ" في هذه اللحظات لمغادرة العاصمة  الكونغولية "برازافيل" في طريق عودتها إلى الخرطوم في رحلة تمر عبر العاصمة  الإثيوبية "أديس أبابا"وتصل الخرطوم في الساعات الأولى من فجر غد  الأربعاء.
 رحلة الخطوط الإثيوبية ستشهد حدثا ملفتاً إذ ستجمع بين "المريخ" ومنافسه  "اوتوهو" في ذات الرحلة، ليصل طرفي موقعة الجمعة سويا قبل أن يلتقيا مجدداً  عصر الجمعة في لقاء الحسم باستاد" الهلال".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وٍسط الملعب
محمد ابراهيم عجبنا
أسرار (النوكأوت)

يعتمد الكاف في مسابقاته المختلفة علي نظام وطريقة معينة لكل مرحلة ، حيث نجد أن الأدوار الأولية إلي دور الستة عشر والدور نصف النهائي تلعب بنظام الذهاب والإياب في حين يلعب دور الثمانية بنظام المجموعات علي يكون النهائي من مباراة واحدة في ملعب يحدد مسبقا ، الأندية الكبيرة في (الماما افريكا) علي غرار الترجي التونسي وكل أندية شمال أفريقيا والأهلي والزمالك ومازيمبي الكونغولي وغيرها من فرق النخبة دائما ما تكون لها إستراتيجيات خاصة وفن في التعامل مع مراحل البطولة المختلفة وصولا إلي غاياتها وهي التتويج باللقب أو المحافظة علي مكانتها في الأدوار الختامية للمنافسة ، هذه الإستراتيجيات تختلف من دور لآخر فنجد أن نظام الذهاب والإياب يلعب بطريقة (النوكأوت) أو خروج المهزوم حيث تعتمد هذه الأندية علي تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في أرض الخصم لتسهيل أمر حسم التأهل علي ملعبها ، وتنحصر خيارات النتيجة الإيجابية لديهم في الفوز بأي عدد من الأهداف أو التعادل بكافة أشكاله ، وإن كان التعادل الإيجابي يأتي قبل السلبي في الترتيب ، الفوز في ملعب الخصم يتيح لك دخول مباراة الإياب علي ميدانك ووسط جمهورك بأعصاب باردة وفرص واسعة لخطف ورقة الترشح وكذا الحال بالنسبة للتعادل وهي كلها خيارات تبدو مريحة بعيدا عن هاجس الخسارة خارج الأرض وتعقيدات الفوز المشروط علي ملعبك مع شباك نظيفة ،
كل هذه المضامين تسمي إستراتيجية أو خطة اللعب خارج الأرض في مباراة الذهاب قبل العودة لمباراة الإياب علي أرضك حيث تمنحك أسبقية الفوز أو التعادل أريحية كبيرة في إدارة المباراة جيدا وبعيدا عن الضغط النفسي والشد العصبي وتوتر الجمهور في المقابل تضع الخصم تحت الضغط النفسي مع محدودية فرص تأهله وهو يلعب خارج ميدانه ويفتقد لدعم أنصاره ، كلها تفاصيل دقيقة ولكنها مؤثرة في محصلة المباراة بالنهاية ، 
تحقيق المريخ لنتيجة التعادل الإيجابي (1/1) علي ملعب ماريان انغوابي في أواندو وضد البطل الكونغولي أوتو دويو بالتحديد تعطيه أفضلية العبور للدور الأول من دوري الأبطال ، حيث تتسع مساحات تأهله لتشمل الفوز بأي نتيجة أو التعادل السلبي في مباراة أم درمان ، وهذه المعطيات لم تتوفر له خلال مشاركاته الثلاثة الأخيرة ، حيث كان مطالبا بالفوز علي تاون شيب البوتسواني بالأربعة مع شباك نظيفة وأمام فايبرز بالتعادل أو الفوز في أوغندا بالذات ، أما مع الشبيبة فكان عليه الإنتصار (2/0) فما فوق لكنه فشل في العبور لفشل إستراتيجيته في كيفية تخطي الدور التمهيدي أو التعامل معه وقبل أن يكون الإخفاق فني كان في كيفية إدارة مباراتي الذهاب والإياب . 

باص قوون 

من ملعب رولرز إلي ملعب سانت ميري وإنتهاء  بمركب الوحدة المغاربية في بجاية لم يستطيع الأحمر أن يحرز نتيجة إيجابية ولم يبني خطة سليمة للتعامل مع خصومة فكانت المحصلة تأهل تاون شيب وفايبرز وشبيبة القبائل لأنهم حققوا نتائج إيجابية علي ملعب المريخ .
نظرية النتيجة الإيجابية علي أرض الخصم ليست قاعدة ثابتة فهناك أندية كثيرة إنتصرت خارج القواعد قبل أن تعود وتخسر على أرضها وتودع البطولة لذلك لابد من إحترام الخصوم والعمل الجاد في كل مباراة لضمان تحقيق الأهداف المرجوة .
التش وبعد المستويات الرائعة التي يقدمها مع المنتخب والمريخ لم ينقصه سوي إحراز الأهداف أو التأثير المباشر علي نتيجة المباريات حتي يستفيد الفريق من إمكانياته الهائلة حاله حال الموهوبين في كل الأندية الكبيرة حيث تعتمد هذه الفرق علي لاعبين أصحاب مهارة خاصه لترجيح كفتهم وصنع الفارق ودايما ما يكون لهذه المواهب والخامات تأثير واضح في مسيرتها ومن أهم أسباب تتويجها بالبطولات ، وهدفه في شباك أوتوهو الكونغولي يسير في ذات الإتجاه. 
غياب الجمهور من المدرجات بفعل جائحة كورونا قد تمنح الأندية التي تلعب خارج أرضها بعضا من الراحة لا سيما مع إنقطاع أهازيج وأصوات المشجعين من المباريات وتأثير ذلك الدعم إيجابا علي الفريق المحلي لكن مع إعتياد المريخ علي اللعب بدون جمهور في متبقي الدوري الممتاز النسخة الأخيرة قد تسنده أمام الكونغولي البعيد عن أجواء اللعب الرسمي منذ مارس الماضي والغير معتاد علي خلو ملعب من الأنصار .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نمر: جاهز للمشاركة

 
 طمأن لاعب فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ ومدافعه "صلاح نمر" جماهير الفريق على صحته عبر تصريح ل#سبورتاق.

 واكد نمر بأنه في حالة جيدة بعد تعافيه من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في  المباراة السابقة امام "اوتوهو" الكنغولي لحساب جولة الذهاب من الدور  التمهيدي بمسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا، وبأنه بات جاهزا بدنيا للمشاركة في  مباراة الجمعة بعد تلقي الضوء الأخضر من الجهاز الطبي.

 وأشار صلاح الى إصابة زميله القائد "أمير كمال" التي حدثت في ذات المباراة واصافا اياها بغير المقلقة وأن اللاعب بخير.

 وكان كل من صلاح نمر وأمير كمال تعرضا للإصابة في مباراة الأحمر ضد "اتوهو".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"

  تتزاحم وتتسابق عباراتي وحروفي لتحاول ان تنسج كلمات شكر لمن احبتهم خلال  فترة عملي بدولة السودان الغالية علي روحي فقد قضيت فيها أجمل السنوات وانا  اعيش بين احضان شعب احتضني منذ اول يوم نزلت فيه فكنت احس انني منهم  وتربيت بينهم هذا الشعب الكريم الذي تعجز كل الكلمات على وصف ما وجدته  لديهم ولكن عزائي انني اعلم انهم لا يحبون الشكر فما يقدمونه هو طبعهم  وحياتهم..

 أتقدم لكل الأسرة الرياضية بالسودان بداية بالاتحاد العام السوداني وكل  ادارات الاندية السودانية بكل الدرجات ولكل لاعبي الدوري الممتاز السوداني  الذي تشرفت بتدريب عددا منهم ولكل من كان يعمل معي في فريق عملت به ولاصحاب  الأقلام الرياضية في الاعلام السوداني ولكل القنوات التي تشرفت بالظهور  فيها شخصا او خبرا ولكل من حاورني وقدمني في اي محفل سوداني واخص بشكري  الفرق التي عملت بها ابتداءا من حي الوادي نيالا واهل مدينة نيالا جميعا  وادارة الفريق واللاعبين والطاقم الفني ثم فريق حي العرب بورتسودان هذه  المدينة الراقية بأهلها وبارثها ادارة ولاعبين واصدقاء عرفتهم هناك وفريق  المريخ السوداني وادارته ولاعبيه وجمهوره الجميل وفريق الخرطوم الوطني  ادارة ولاعبين وجهاز فني وجمهور ثم فريق عروس الرمال هلال الابيض الذي  اتمنى له كل التوفيق والنجاح ادارة ولاعبين وجمهور أخجل تواضعي بكرمه وكل  أصدقائي الذي عرفتهم في كل مدن السودان التي تشرفت بزيارتها...

 ثم شكر خاص وخاص جدا لاصدقائي الذين كانوا دوما سندا لي في كل مسيرتي اعجز  عن ذكر اسماءهم ليس لضعف في ذاكرتي ولكن لحرصي على ان لا احرجهم فقد تعلمت  منهم ان الشكر بالاسم يخجلهم ولكنهم يعلمون أنفسهم فلكم مني كل التقدير  والاحترام وتأكدوا انني سأكون قريبا منكم فأنتم اسرتي وعائلتي واخوتي...

 اتمنى التوفيق والتقدم لكل فرق السودان التي تشارك خارجيا وعلى رأسها  منتخب السودان وتأكدوا انني سأكون مشجعا ومحبا دوما لكل الفرق والمنتخبات  السودانية.

 خالد هيدان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 



إسماعيل حسن

الرسالة (1) إلى الدكتور شداد... 

* بدون أي مقدمات... هذه رسالتي (1) إلى الدكتور كمال شداد... وهي عبارة عن سؤال تتفرع عنه العديد من الأسئلة..
* ما الذي تريده بالضبط من هذا الضغط على المريخ ؟؟
* إذا كنت تريد أن تدمره، فصدقني ستدمر نفسك، وتفقد أراضيك، وتخسر حب الكثيرين، حتى الذين كانوا يناصرونك..
* يا أخ لا يعقل أن تقف مع مجلس فقد شرعيته، ولا يرغب في وجوده تسعون في المائة من المريخاب..!! ولا يعقل أن تعادي حتى أعضاء مجلس إدارتك، وتجهض قراراتهم بقرارات فردية، وتتدخل في شؤون لجانك عندما تكون القضايا مرتبطة بالمريخ..!!
* كنا حتى وقت قريب ننظر إليك نظرة إجلال وتقدير واحترام.. ونعتبرك مفخرة من مفاخرنا الإدارية.. فلماذا يا عزيزي الفاضل انجرفت وراء أجندة شخصية، واخترت أن "تكاجر" المريخ، وتنسى أنه ناد من أنديتك، وأن مسؤوليتك تجاهه تفرض عليك أن تراعي مصالحه، وتعمل على معالجة مشاكله، بدل أن تكون أسّها وأصلها؟؟!!
* حقيقة أخي الدكتور؛ بقيت ما زي زمان... فأي شيطان هذا الذي تلاعب بك، وسمحت له أن يتسبب في حرق صورتك.. وهز شخصيتك..؟؟!!
* توقعنا في اجتماع الفيفا أمس، أن تكون الأكثر حرصاً على طي صفحة الأزمة المريخية، ولكنك آثرت الصمت على مزاعم سوداكال حين أوهم الفيفا بأن الاتحاد أجاز النظام الأساسي 2019.. وأنه الذي طلب عقد جمعية 4 أكتوبر لتأكيد إجازته.. وأنه الذي رفض عقد جمعية انتخابية بسبب كورونا..
* فهل حقيقة أجاز مجلس الاتحاد الجمعية العمومية والنظام الأساسي الذي تمخض عنها، أم أنك أنت الذي أجزتها بقرار فردي رفضه مجلس الإدارة؟؟!!
* شداد الذي نعرفه كان يقول الحق ولو على نفسه.. ولكنه الآن - للأسف الشديد - يتكتم على الحق إرضاءً لنفسه..
* غداً بإذن الله الرسالة (2).. وفيها الكثير من التساؤلات عن سر رفضه إدراج أسماء الثلاثي في كشف المريخ.. وسر إصراره على حرمان بكري من الانضمام للمنتخب الوطني طول ما هو حي وعلى كرسي رئاسة الاتحاد...
*حيرونا الأفارقة... الله يحيرهم* 
* تبقى الحقيقة أن التحكيم الأفريقي، أقذر تحكيم في العالم..
* تحكيم رخيص مرتش، لا يتورع عن بيع صافرته لمن يدفع أكثر... ويبدو أنه "خربان من كبارو".. بمعنى أن عمليات الشراء والبيع تبدأ من عند لجنة التحكيم بالاتحاد الأفريقي، ليعمل على اختيار حكام بعينهم لمباريات الأندية الراغبة في الشراء.. لذا لم يكن غريباً أن تستأثر بعض الأندية بنصيب الأسد من بطولات الكاف.. 
* وكذلك لم يكن غريباً أن تفشل أنديتنا في تحقيق أي بطولة من بطولات الكاف منذ انطلاقتها، عدا بطولة واحدة نالها المريخ قبل واحد وثلاثين عاماً.. تحديداً عام ظ¨ظ©م.. لأنها تنافس بشرف، وتربأ بنفسها عن شراء بطولة، أو نيلها عن طريق الحكام.. 
* يا تشيلها خدمة ضراع وعرق جبين... يا بلاش منها..
* عموماً... نحسب أن الأندية الأفريقية النزيهة الشريفة، بحاجة إلى أن تتضامن مع بعضها البعض، وتصيغ مذكرة شديدة اللهجة للاتحاد الدولي .. أكرر الاتحاد الدولي .. تلفت نظره فيها إلى الظلم الذي تتعرض له سنوياً، وحجم الفساد الذي يسيطر على الاتحاد الإفريقي، والطريقة التي يدير بها منافساته، مما يؤثر على مسيرة الكرة الأفريقية عموماً، ويحول بينها وبين أن تساهم في تطوير الكرة في العالم..
* عند زيارة رئيس الكاف السابق عيسى حياتو للسودان قبل عدة سنوات، سئل في المؤتمر الصحفي - وكنت حضوراً - عن ضعف حكامه، وتأثيرهم على نتائج معظم المباريات، وما يتردد عن شراء ذمم بعضهم، فضحك وقال بكل برود، نسمع مثلكم ما يتردد عن شراء بعض الحكام، ولكننا لا نجد أي دليل يثبت ذلك...
* يومها فقدنا الثقة فيه تماماً، وانتابنا الشك في أنه وأعضاءه، ضالعون في هذا الفساد..
* بعد ذهابه تفاءلنا بأحمد أحمد، ولكن خاب فألنا بعد أن تأكد ضلوعه هو الآخر في قضايا فساد..
* إذن يبقى الأمل في أن تلعب المذكرة المقترحة دوراً في معالجة فساد التحكيم بالذات، حتى تنال بطولات الكاف الأندية التي تستحقها.. لا الأندية التي تدفع أكثر..
*آخر السطور* 
* مبروك وصول بطاقة بكري المدينة.. ومبروك رفع إسمه ضمن الكشف الأفريقي.... ويلا شد حيلك يا كابتن.. 
* كثف تمارينك.. واستعد لياقتك.. وارجع لينا زي زمان.. عقرب (تلدغ الواطيها)..
* هلالاب محلية الخرطوم بقيادة الأخ محمد عبد الله أبو لميس، يهنؤون أمة المريخ بالنتيجة الطيبة أمام أوتوهو الكنغولي أمس الأول، ويتمنون صعوده وصعود الهلال إلى الدور التالي البطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال، وصعود فريق  الأمل العطبراوي إلى الدور التالي للبطولة الكونفدرالية..
* وكفى..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 

 تسبب خطأ فادح من إداري سابق بنادي "المريخ" في حرمان النادي من خدمات  لاعبه الجديد "عمار طيفور" الذي يتجه الإتحاد نحو رفض اعتماد تسجيله لـ  "المريخ" نسبةً للخطأ الكبير في الإجراءات التي تم اتباعها للتعاقد مع  اللاعب الشاب والدولي.
 فبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن "المريخ" لم يتمكن من مطابقة بيانات  "طيفور" عندما أراد إكمال عملية التعاقد معه، لعدم ظهور أي بيانات له في  "السيستم" متعلقة بناديه السابق أو الإتحاد الوطني الذي كان يلعب له في  إشارة إلى أن نادي الدرجة الرابعة الايطالي الذي كان ينشط معه يلعب في دوري  الهواة.
 وبحسب نصيحة من إداري سابق بـ "المريخ"، تم قيد "طيفور" أولاً في أحد  أندية الدرجة الثالثة بالخرطوم وهو "القدس" بصفة "الهاوي" قبل أن يتم شطبه  في ذات اليوم ليتعاقد معه "المريخ" عبر "سيستم" القيد المحلي باعتبار أن  آخر نادي كان يلعب له هو نادي "القدس".
 غير أن "المريخ" ارتكب خطأً فادحاً بشطب "طيفور" يوم ظ،ظ¥ نوفمبر والذي كان  يصادف آخر يوم للتسحيلات رغم أن آخر تاريخ محدد لشطب الهواة كان قد انتهى  قبل هذا التاريخ.
 وبحسب مصدر موثوق باتحاد الكرة، فإن قيد "طيفور" لـ "المريخ" لن يتم  اعتماده، كما أشار المصدر في حديثه لـ #سبورتاق أن خطوة "المريخ" غريبة  وغير مبررة لأن النادي كان يستطيع ضم اللاعب وابقاء بياناته في "السيستم"  بدون مطابقة على أن ينتظر بعدها رد الإتحاد الإيطالي للتأكد من عدم قيده  بسجلات الإتحاد الإيطالي ووقتها كان سيتم إخراج بطاقة للاعب من قبل الاتحاد  السوداني
*

----------

